# The Division Crossfire und Vollbild Probleme



## martink86 (9. März 2016)

Moin Moin

ich habe 2x die R9 280X im CF verbund jedoch wird nur eine der beiden GraKas genutzt. Jemand hier eine ähnliche konstellation mit gleichem Fehlerbild? Wird ggf kein crossfire/sli unterstützt?
Desweiteren wenn ich im Spiel auf Vollbild stelle, habe ich nur einen ausschnit von ca 50-60% auf dem Bildschirm obwohl ich die Auflösung auf 1920*1080 gestellt habe und die passende hertz Zahl. Stelle ich aber auf Fenster (Vollbild) bei 1920/1080 ist alles gut. Ebenfalls ein ATI Spezifischer Fehler? hat jemand anders von euch auch diesen Fehler?

ansonsten läuft das Game auch mit nur einer Graka sehr gut und sieht auch recht chic aus.

vg

Martin


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. März 2016)

Nutzt du VSR?
Das selbe Problem hab ich hier mit DSR.


----------



## martink86 (9. März 2016)

was ist vsr und/oder dsr?


----------



## Jimiblu (9. März 2016)

Downsampling


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. März 2016)

martink86 schrieb:


> was ist vsr und/oder dsr?


Also wahrscheinlich dann nicht. [emoji1] 

Wie der Kollege schon richtig sagte. Downsampling Option im Treiber für höhere Auflösungen, die dein eigener Bildschirm eigentlich nicht bietet. [emoji6]


----------



## martink86 (9. März 2016)

das werde ich nicht aktiv haben da es das einzige spiel ist bei dem ich sowas bislang hatte...alles andere keine probleme (pCars / Asetto Corsa/ Dying Light/ RB6 Siege etc.)


----------

